# 2 Nicolai bikes gezielt in Ffm geklaut



## boe (1. Oktober 2011)

Nucleon AM 2010 und Helius CC aus meiner Garage geklaut. 
1000 Finderlohn.
Helius CC Bj 2003  Rahmennummer 1058 Fox Float RLC 32  140mm, Tune Narbe, Tune Kurbeln mit Eggbeaterpedalen , Formula The one,               Rote Rohloff Narbe N r 58709, DT Swiss Dämpfer SSD 210, ERGON Griffe FSA Lenker 
Nicolai Nucleon AM 2010 Rahmennummer 293 ADFC Kodierung   000240018RB10
Hopebremsen Tech M4 Gabel Fox 36 Talas RLC  160mm, Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch, Rohloffschaltung im Tretlager, Lenker Easton Ergon Griffe
Felgen Mavic, Furius Fred Reifen , goldene Kette

Rainer Boettge 01794962142 [email protected]


----------



## Matthieu (3. Oktober 2011)

farben? fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthieu (3. Oktober 2011)

ah, hab schon....


----------

